# Dual Mainboard



## fungo (16. April 2002)

Kennt jemand ein gutes, aber auch nicht allzu teueres Dual Mainboard?
Intel oder AMd ist egal.

Sollte so bis 1800Mhz sein.


----------



## Eternal (15. Mai 2002)

Ich hab nen Asus A7m266-D
AMD Athlon MP bis 2000+
mit USB 2.0! Preis Leistung in ordnung


----------



## CiTor (17. Mai 2002)

*EPoX 8K3A*

des is das ultimative mainboard,
die Firma ist eigentlich eher unbekannt, aber das mainboard ist superschnell und unterstuetzt bis AMD XP 2000+

EPoX 8K3A 

ich weiss leider nicht wie viel das ganze in Deutschland kostet - ich lebe in den USA - aber schau doch ma auf http://www.funcomputer.de oder geh auf http://www.pricewatch.com und schau dort ob die Firmen das MoBo auch nach Europa liefern....Viele PC Komponenten sind viel billiger in den USA als in Europa, also schau dich ein wenig um.....

Greez, dea CiTor

;-)


----------

